# Flee Indonesian Related Shares



## Garpal Gumnut (16 October 2018)

I believe that our northern Islamic neighbours object to the Embassy of Australia being relocated to Jerusalem.

As Indonesia is a large nation of 270 million this may be of some consequence to Australian stocks with interests in that bastion of neutrality and even-handedness.

I have been there a few times and found them quite charming, however the belief in Islam is quite important to them, and an Australian Embassy in Jerusalem may not be acceptable. 

It may be best for ScoMo to backpedal on this. 

I speak as one with Jewish ancestry. 

gg


----------

